
Steve Jobs in a Box - nickb
http://nymag.com/news/features/33524/
======
webwright
"First, cut a hole in the box...."

~~~
Peanut
Heh, that's the first thing I thought of too.

Good read, thanks nickb.

------
earthboundkid
One could make a decent opera about the struggles between Jobs, Gates, IBM,
and Intel.

